
Ask HN: How can we help Italy against Covid-19? - Yoric
At the moment, Italy is at the frontline of the fight against covid-19. I&#x27;m sure that they have needs for which the Hacker News community can help. Software dev? Expertise with logistics?<p>I believe that we should do everything we can to help Italy. First because it will save lives. Secondly because everything we do right now will be experience (and hopefully open-source software) that will be useful in the rest of the world within a few days or weeks.<p>I know, for instance, that the French emergencies needed tools to be developed to help with triage of calls and followup. This was done in 24h thanks to a virtual hackaton.<p><i></i>So, this is a question to the HN crowd in Italy: how can we help you right now?<i></i>
======
hourislate
How can we help if Italians themselves are not taking the virus seriously?
Many members of the Italian public continue to act with no respect for
protecting the public health.

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/italy-imposes-coronavirus-
lockd...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/italy-imposes-coronavirus-lockdown-on-
large-parts-of-nations-north-11583668232)

 __Part of the reason new infections have increased rapidly is that many
Italians, including in the worst-affected areas, have been reluctant to adhere
to the new guidelines, such as avoiding crowded places. In recent days, for
instance, ski resorts were packed. The government on Sunday ordered them shut,
too. __

~~~
simb4
I’m sorry but I strongly disagree with your opinion.(yes, it’s true... I’m
Italian and I wrote from the worst-hit city). Your link was of 12 days ago
when emergency wasn’t so clear (at that date we had as much infected people as
US had last week) and your link refers to a small minority of people.

In my first hand experience, in my city lockdown is quite complete and when
you go out (to buy food or drugs) you are checked by police. Surely there
weren’t crowded places in the last 2 weeks in my region. Sky resorts were
closed on 9th March too.

~~~
hourislate
My intent was not to create a false narrative. I can only refer to what I read
and hear. There have been several stories of Italians not heeding the
Governments orders and hence the Army and basically martial law in some parts
of the country.

[https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/20/europe/italy-military-
coronav...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/20/europe/italy-military-coronavirus-
intl/index.html)

I only wish the best outcome for Italy and hope they can overcome this
Epidemic they are suffering from. Wishing you safety and good health,

